
A Photographic Guide to the Earliest Computers - ohjeez
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-gorgeous-guide-to-the-earliest-computers?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
greenyoda
Nice pictures, but hardly any information about the computers is given (not
even links to Wikipedia). And a tape drive is not a computer.

